# Logarithmische Darstellung in Excel



## MC_Straßenköter (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit der logarithmischen Darstellung in Excel. Ich will folgende logarithmische Einteilung der x-Achse haben:

0,02     0,05     0,1     0,2     0,5     1     2     5     10     20

Allerdings kann Excel anscheinend nur einfach logarithmisch:

0,01    0,1     1     10      100 ...

Gibt es einen Trick, eine solche Darstellung selbst zu definieren

Danke für Hilfe!!

Gruß
MC


----------



## saschaf (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich die x-Achse nach deinen Vorstellungen Einteilen lässt, da sich keine gleichen Abstände ergeben. Mal ist der Faktor 2 dann wieder 2,5 - wie soll man das gleichmäßig einteilen?


----------

